# Help- Looking in Massachusetts area



## swwoods (Apr 1, 2015)

Trying to find a place in Massachusetts for my parents.  I have a 2 bdrm June outer banks week deposited with II.  Also got a bonus week with my deposit.  What are my chances of trying to exchange for a week in Massachusetts in May? With deposit or bonus week?   What is a good resort to try and pull?  Should I try to put in a request?   I know this is somewhat last minute but I think I should have a chance.  Any advise?  thanks!


----------



## theo (Apr 1, 2015)

swwoods said:


> Trying to find a place in Massachusetts for my parents.  I have a 2 bdrm June outer banks week deposited with II.  Also got a bonus week with my deposit.  What are my chances of trying to exchange for a week in Massachusetts in May? With deposit or bonus week?   What is a good resort to try and pull?  Should I try to put in a request?   I know this is somewhat last minute but I think I should have a chance.  Any advise?  thanks!



In my personal opinion, the best timeshare facility on Cape Cod (and quite possibly in the entire state of MA) is Brewster Green in Brewster. 
That being said, I suspect that your chances for an exchange into BG 30+ days from now are likely exactly zero, or very close thereto. I don't own at BG and never did, but have stayed there. Good location, spacious townhouses, short drive to CCNS and all of its' 6 beaches, as well as to nearby Chatham. To each their own of course, but I personally have *no* particular use for the Hyannis and / or Falmouth / Mashpee areas of the Cape, where there will surely be plenty of availability, even this close to your prospective check-in date. For western MA, after this (still ongoing) winter, May will unfortunately and likely be more like very early Spring than early summer.

For someone interested in being in the heart of the city of Boston, Marriott's Customs House fits that bill very nicely, but I don't think you'll get into that place in May in any imaginable scenario either, even including via rental. May is "graduation season" and Boston is just absolutely (over)loaded with colleges.

I wish you luck, but looking for a May exchange to MA, just 30+ days away from right now, is going to limit you to "lower demand" facilities. Anything at higher demand places will be (or has already been) snatched up by ongoing searches previously placed in the respective exchange company systems. At 30 days out in a long-awaited and overdue Spring, you'll frankly only find the "leftovers" available now.  Good luck just the same.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm looking at II right now.  I see May units at Holly Tree, Eastwood at Provincetown, Mariner's Point Beach Club, Colonial Acres, and Sea Mist. Bedrooms and amenities vary.  I don't know any of these resorts, so I won't comment on their quality.

You may want to go take a look and see if anything seems suitable.  HTH


----------



## silentg (Apr 2, 2015)

I have stayed at the following resorts on Cape Cod
Cape Holiday Estates- nice individual condos( I heard they have been run down since I stayed last)
Sea Mist- Nice but we had a second floor unit, (no elevator)
Briarwood - Very nice but 2 story unit,I don't like stairs
Cape Winds- Sort of an upside down place bedroom on first floor, spiral staircase up to kitchen and living room, good if your parents are agile 
We are staying at Brewster Green soon, I can let you know how that resort is, from what I have heard it is one of the best on the Cape.
TerryC
We booked all of these thru RCI exchanges


----------



## tashamen (Apr 2, 2015)

swwoods said:


> What are my chances of trying to exchange for a week in Massachusetts in May? With deposit or bonus week?   What is a good resort to try and pull?  Should I try to put in a request?   I know this is somewhat last minute but I think I should have a chance.  Any advise?  thanks!



In addition to the resorts listed by Bwolf, I see a 1BR at Surfside for May 29th right now.  These are all also available as Getaways.

I used an AC to trade into a Cape Cod week for May just a few weeks ago, and you should be able to pull these with one also.  The inventory changes daily but there should still be resorts popping up .

In terms of putting in a request either with your deposit or the AC, though, I think you have to have at least one resort in past the 59 day flexchange timeframe or it won't take.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 2, 2015)

Surfside Resort in Falmouth. ON the OCEAN!!! Full kitchen. Indoor and outdoor pools.
Why go to the Cape if not to be OCEANFRONT!!!


----------



## tonyg (Apr 2, 2015)

Surfside is nice but very small kitchen and just across the street from the beach. Colonial acres is even smaller along with a small kitchen. 
In western Maine you might still be able to pull something in the Berkshires.


----------



## silentg (Apr 2, 2015)

Western Maine?


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 2, 2015)

silentg said:


> Western Maine?



Western MA.  Oak n Spruce is Very nice. 
The Ponds at Foxhollow has construction until,mid June. Avoid it!


----------



## theo (Apr 3, 2015)

*No Berkshires in western Maine...*



tonyg said:


> In western Maine you might still be able to pull something in the Berkshires.



Tony surely meant western Massachusetts. It's a common mental association to assume (incorrectly) that the USPS abbreviation for Maine is MA --- but it's not.

Maine abbreviation is ME

Massachusetts abbreviation is MA

Connecticut abbreviation doesn't even matter --- right Tony?


----------



## tonyg (Apr 3, 2015)

Oops, musta been thinking about my June trip instead of the area just north of me.


----------



## swwoods (Apr 11, 2015)

*thanks*

Thank you to those of you that had helpful replys.


----------



## persia (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm still gettting reminders of matches for RCI for Harbour Hill in Provincetown and Brewster Green, even though I've gotten rid of my Wyndham points. Harbor Hill has stairs but is a great location if you want to be near Provincetown.


----------



## Sattva (Apr 12, 2015)

What about Soundings Seaside Resort in Dennisport on Nantucket Sound?
It looks beautiful and is oceanfront.
I think it is all new and Mfs exceed what a Marriott MF for HH would be.

very interested (planning a trip)


----------



## swwoods (Apr 13, 2015)

Trading with II and the only 1 bedroom is holly tree resort.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 14, 2015)

There are several May weeks on Cape Cod available right now in II.


----------



## mike c (Apr 14, 2015)

Vacation Village in the Berkshires in western Ma. is a good choice. Plenty of weeks available for exchange on RCI.


----------



## swwoods (Apr 15, 2015)

I need a two bedroom and the only thing I can pull is one bedrooms


----------



## CapeCod7 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Brewster Green*

We own a week (last in June) at Brewster Green. You would love it! Units refurbished in the last few years, nice pools indoor/outdoor and Brewster Green is the perfect location for day trips around the Cape. I hope you are able to exchange there. We are Cape Codders and love when tourists come to visit. Good luck! Let me know if you do come. I'll give you ideas on what not to miss!


----------



## silentg (Apr 16, 2015)

We had a timeshare booked at Oak and Spruce for end of June. However, when I checked the reservation. RCI had a travel advisory update that said there would be construction going on at the resort during the days we were going to be there. I called RCI and canceled the week. They returned my exchange fee, and I have booked another exchange in Florida July 2016. If you get offered Oak and Spruce, turn it down!
TerryC


----------



## VacationGuy (May 3, 2015)

*Update on Cape Cod Holiday Estates*



silentg said:


> I have stayed at the following resorts on Cape Cod
> Cape Holiday Estates- nice individual condos( I heard they have been run down since I stayed last)
> Sea Mist- Nice but we had a second floor unit, (no elevator)
> Briarwood - Very nice but 2 story unit,I don't like stairs
> ...



Cape Cod Holiday Estates consists of individual houses on 1/3 acre wooded lots and has been significantly upgraded in the last four years as the result of over $2,000,000 worth of improvements.  The improvements are expected to be fully completed by the end of 2015.  When completed these units will be as good as brand new and the owners are delighted with the improvements that have been completed thus far.


----------



## theo (May 3, 2015)

VacationGuy said:


> Cape Cod Holiday Estates consists of individual houses on 1/3 acre wooded lots and has been significantly upgraded in the last four years as the result of over $2,000,000 worth of improvements.  The improvements are expected to be fully completed by the end of 2015.  When completed these units will be as good as brand new and the owners are delighted with the improvements that have been completed thus far.



Upgrading is great, but this facility is still located in Mashpee --- perhaps the least desirable area anywhere on Cape Cod, at least IMnsHO. YMMV.


----------



## tonyg (May 4, 2015)

I agree with Theo, Mashpee is away from everything including the shore.


----------



## tonyg (May 4, 2015)

Vacation Village in the Berkshires is really away from everything. The units were pretty nice, but I wouldn't want to spend a week there, unless I was a skier or a total introvert.


----------



## e.bram (May 5, 2015)

Cape Cod Holiday Estates is closer to a beach than Brewster Green.


----------



## bentleybrook (May 6, 2015)

*MA timeshar*

You might also consider a place in the Berkshires (Western MA), such as Bentley Brook. Demand is lower in May.


----------



## silentg (May 7, 2015)

e.bram said:


> Cape Cod Holiday Estates is closer to a beach than Brewster Green.



I agree, I have stayed at Cape Holiday Estates and walked to the beach from there.  They give you a beach pass for the week too!  I am happy they are doing improvements there.  My parents used to stay there and enjoyed it very much.   We stayed there with them and a couple of times on our own.   Now that I hear they have improvements, I may go back and stay there again.
TerryC


----------

